# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Tessa de Loo (Një rrëfim "ekzotik" kushtuar Bajronit)

## Xhuxhumaku

*Tessa de Loo*
_
Një rrëfim "ekzotik" kushtuar Bajronit_

Atëherë e dashuronte Lordin anglez. Poeti romantik i prirur pas aventurave zuri vend tek ajo kur ishte 16 vjeç në një kohë kur sa kishte nisur të kultivonte shijet e saj në letërsi. Lord Bajron i bëri përshtypje dhe shpejt zuri vendin e heroit të adoleshencës së saj. Se çkishte diçka ndryshe ai, përtej letërsisë, përtej poezisë. Pastaj ajo tabloja që pasqyrohej në faqet e librit të letërsisë, ku poeti shfaqet me kostumin popullor shqiptar, se çi jepte një pamje tjetër. Me kohën, Tessa de Loo mori rrugën e saj. Bajroni i përkiste një tjetër epoke dhe ajo, nxiti udhën e saj letrare. U rrit dhe me vitet nisi të cilësohej si një prej shkrimtareve më në zë të Holandës. E megjithatë ai ishte ende aty. U shfaq sërish. Dhe ajo vendosi ti shkojë deri në fund. Do të ndiqte gjur-mët e udhëtimit të tij. Do të shkelte edhe Shqipërinë, e cila për shumë vite ishte e mbyllur për shkak të regjimit komunist. Udhëpërshkrimi i Tessa de Loo nis në vitin 1996. Pas kësaj boton "Miq tek Ali Pasha", i cili do të promovohet nesër në Tiranë. Ju erdhët në Shqipëri në vitin 1996. Çfarë ju nxiti të ndërmerrnit këtë udhëtim?

Gjithnjë kam qenë shumë kureshtare të dija se si do të ishte vendi juaj. Për ne në Europën Perëndimore, Shqipëria gjithnjë ka qenë një vend shumë i mistershëm. As-një nuk mund të vinte këtu dhe askush nuk mund të dilte prej këtej. Imazhi i vetëm që unë kisha për Shqipërinë asokohe, ishte pikërisht ato çka Bajroni pat shkruar për vendin tuaj. Kisha mësuar për Ali Pashanë, apo për pallatin e tij ekzotik në Tepelenë, dija për shqiptarët, grekët apo turqit që poeti pat përmendur, duke specifikuar edhe veshjet e bukura plot ngjyra. Bajroni pat shkruar për bukurinë e maleve dhe fshatrave të vendit tuaj. Pra kjo ishte një pjesë e imazhit tim. Por gjithashtu dija diçka edhe për diktaturën e Enver Hoxhës. Isha në dijeni se para kësaj Shqipëria pat kaluar edhe luftëra të ashpra e të vështira, dhe se gjatë kohës kur Bajroni ishte këtu, dy shekuj më parë, shumë gjëra po ndodh-nin në atë periudhë. Për të gjitha etapat që vendi juaj kishte kaluar, sigurisht që isha përgatitur edhe për faktin se Shqipëria ndoshta edhe nuk do të ishte më e njëjta, ndoshta nuk do të ishte më ajo bota ekzo-tike të cilën Bajroni përshkruante.

Kur erdhët në Shqipëri, u zhgënjyet nga vendet që gjetët dhe patë? Si ishin ato në krahasim me përshkrimet që sjell Bajroni?Për vetë udhëtimin në thelb jo, nuk u zhgënjeva, por më erdhi keq kur pashë pallatin e Ali Pashës në Tepelenë. Ky qytet mu duk shumë i trishtuar. Ndërtesat e periudhës së komunizmit, pemët e prera... pallati i shkatërruar me shtëpi që janë ndërtuar brenda murit rrethues të kështjellës... të gjitha këto nuk më pëlqyen. Ky pallat është i ndërtuar në një vend të mrekullueshëm, nga ku mund të shikosh lumin, malet, por sa kthen kokën mbrapa të shfaqet shëmtia e Tepelenës... e them këtë sa për të kritikuar, jo në kuptimin e keq të fjalës. Përse të mos jetë edhe këtu si në kalanë e Janinës, e cila është bosh, por e ruajtur mirë. Aty ti ke mundësi të për-dorësh fantazinë dhe të imagjinosh si ka qenë. Nga këndvështrimi turistik ky vend mund të jetë thesar i vërtetë për Tepelenën, por edhe vendin mbarë.


Njohjen me vendin tonë, ju e lidhni me Bajronin dhe jeni këtu pikërisht për të qenë pjesë e një konference ndërkom-bëtare kushtuar figurës së tij. Çfarë duhet të dimë ne shqiptarët për këtë personalitet të letrave, cila është pjesa e rëndësishme e krijimtarisë së tij?Duke iu referuar udhëtimit të tij nëpër Shqipëri, mendoj se ju shqiptarët, mund ta shihni atë edhe si turistin e parë në vendin tuaj. E them këtë sepse në këndvështrimin e ditëve të sotme, ai vërtet që e pa vendin tuaj me sytë e një turisti që vjen për herë të parë. Ai pa bukuritë e vendit tuaj, kishte interes për mënyrën se si shqiptarët jetonin gjithashtu. Për shembull gjatë asaj periudhe njerëzit ankoheshin për taksat që Ali Pashai kishte vendosur, kishte njerëz që nuk kishin bukë për fëmijët e tyre dhe gjithë sa kishin ata ishin të detyruar tia jepnin Pashait. Pra ishte një përzierje interesi për vendin ku po shkelte dhe në të njëjtën kohë edhe një admirim për peizazhin dhe bukurinë e tij. Në këtë aspekt, mendoj se njerëzit modernë mund të interesohen për bukuritë e Shqipërisë në të njëjtën mënyrë si edhe Bajroni. Mendoj se vendi juaj ka potenciale shumë të mëdha në turizëm, ndaj duke u mbështetur në mesazhin që na vjen nga Bajroni për vendin tuaj, përzier me historinë interesante, të gjitha këto mund të përdoren shumë mirë për turizëm, por edhe si burim të ardhurash, sepse e shikoj se ju ende keni nevojë.Ja po të hedhësh sytë nga dritarja tani kupton se Shqipëria vazhdon të jetë ende një vend i varfër e në të njëjtën kohë kup-ton se gjithë kjo varfëri ka ardhur si pasojë e diçkaje. Kam përshtypjen që të gjitha këto i kishte kuptuar edhe Lord Bajroni në kohën kur erdhi. Ndaj tani, ambicia më e madhe është të krijoj një lloj rrugëtimi ndërkombëtar nga Janina në Tepelenë, duke ndjekur gjurmët e Lord Bajronit. Turistët do të kenë mundësi të njihen jo vetëm me një pjesëz historie, por edhe të shijojnë të njëjtat bukuri që poeti i bëri të njohura në ditarin e tij në vargje "Çajld Harold". Ata do të kenë mundësi të shikojnë gjithçka, edhe traditën e vjetër shqiptare, sipas së cilës miku është mbret dhe respektohet me gjithçka. Janë detaje nga Shqipëria këto që duhen shfrytëzuar. Unë kam dëshirë të krijoj këtë udhëpërshkrim me të gjithë ata që janë të interesuar. Në të njëjtën kohë, atë mund ta shikosh interesant edhe në këndvështrimin politik nga Janina në Tepelenë. Unë i di problemet e vjetra greko-shqiptare dhe kjo mund të shërbejë edhe si një lloj bashkëpunimi mes vendeve.

Në fakt ju jeni në Shqipëri edhe për një tjetër arsye, sepse nesër promovohet libri juaj "Miq tek Ali Pasha" që vjen në shqip nga "Skanderbeg Books". Mund të tregoni pak më shumë për të?
Sigurisht që libri fl et për udhëtimin që kam bërë këtu në Shqipëri, duke ndjekur gjurmët e Bajronit. Rashë në dashuri me poetin kur isha në moshën 16-vjeçare teksa ndiqja leksionet e letër-sisë. Mbaj mend që në atë kohë më bëri shumë përshtypje tabloja me kostumin shqiptar. E doja shumë këtë poet. Kohë më vonë, rreth vitit 1992, ndodhi që isha në Korfuz me tim bir, duke u ngjitur në mal. Pasi u ngjitëm po rrinim ulur duke parë nga lindja dhe arrinim të shihnim malet e Shqipërisë. Të dukej sikur po i prekje me dorë ato. Atëherë mendova: "Po çfarë vendi është ky?". Ishte kaq i mistershëm për ne në atë kohë. Unë e dija se vendet e ish-bllokut komunist thuajse të gjitha ishin hapur, por nuk isha e sigurt nëse kishte ndodhur kjo edhe me Shqipërinë. Më pas nisa të interesohesha dhe i thashë vetes: "Unë do të shkoj atje, do të shikoj çfarë ka pas atyre maleve, çfarë vendi është". Më pas bleva një guidë për Shqipërinë, ku mu shfaq edhe një herë Bajroni. Edhe një herë shfaqej me të njëjtin kostum popullor shqiptar dhe fotoja shoqërohej me një tekst të gjatë. Ja ku isha sërish, përballë heroit të adoleshënces sime. Dhe këtu vendosa përfundimisht se do të vizitoja Shqipërinë, duke ndjekur gjurmët e Lord Bajronit. Kështu lindi edhe libri.

Ju keni ndjekur gjurmët e Bajronit, çfarë dini mbi marrëdhënien e tij me Ali Pashën. Thuhet se ata të dy patën edhe një lidhje më shumë se miqësie...Unë them që nuk e kanë pasur. Bajro-nin e ftuan të vinte në Shqipëri së bashku me mikun e tij Kem Hobhaus. Ata ishin dy anglezë të rinj, të cilët Ali Pashai i ftoi me shumë mundësi për arsye politike. Ai, Pashai, po "fl irtonte" me anglezët, sepse dëshironte që francezët të largoheshin prej ishujve jonianë. Ata po pushtonin këta ishuj pikërisht përballë kështjellës së Pashait pranë Butrintit. Ali Pasha donte që ti largonte dhe ndaj po kërkonte ndihmë nga britanikët dhe afrimi me dy të rinjtë aristokratë ishte një lloj strategjie që ai vendosi të përdorte. Ndërsa nga ana e tyre, dy djemtë e rinj, që ishin në kërkim të aventurës dhe kishin dëgjuar mjaft fjalë mbi Ali Pashanë, nuk mund të mos e pranonin ftesën e tij. Qëndruan për disa ditë dhe Aliu i trajtoi sikur të ishin djemtë e tij. Tre herë i priti personalisht, ku kanë biseduar gjatë. Pashai e pëlqente pamjen e jashtme të Bajronit dhe Bajronit, nga ana e tij, Pashai i dukej mjaft tërheqës, sepse nga njëra anë ai ishte një diktator mizor, dhe nga ana tjetër dukej një njeri i mirë dhe i dashur, me atë mjekrën e bardhë. Por Lord Bajroni nuk mund të kishte kurrë një lidhje dashurie me Aliun, sepse atij i pëlqenin gratë natyrisht, por edhe djemtë e rinj. Ishte biseksual. Por sipas disa të dhënave, ai mund të ketë pasur një tërheqje për Vasilin i cili e shoqëroi gjatë gjithë kohës me urdhër të Ali Pashait. Bajroni e pëlqente shumë atë. Ai qëndroi në krah për një kohë të gjatë dhe u bënë miq të mirë. Ka shumë mundësi që Bajroni të ketë pasur një lidhje seksuale me të. Poeti e admironte Vasilin, dhe ndoshta ai kishte edhe këtë mendim kaq të mirë dhe vlerësim të madh për shqiptarët për shkak të tij. Vasili kishte një karakter të mirë, ishte i civilizuar, inteligjent, tërheqës, ndaj mendoj se ka të bëjë me Vasilin më shumë kur fl itet për këtë punën e lidhjes seksuale.

Në Shqipëri u përkujtua 200-vjetori i vizitës së poetit. Por a është Bajroni në vende të tjera të botës po kaq i pra-nishëm sa edhe në Shqipëri?Jo, nuk është. Ekziston një shoqatë ndërkombëtare kushtuar Bajronit, pjesë e së cilës janë shumë vende, por ata janë një grup i caktuar njerëzish të cilëve u pëlqen të lexojnë periudhën romantike të letërsisë. Kjo mbetet një shoqatë që i përket vetëm një grupi të caktuar njerëzish. Në këto grupe, apo në grupet akademike, Bajroni sigurisht që përkujtohet, por do ishte e ekzagjeruar nëse do të thoja që është një fi gurë e për-folur, ashtu siç nga ana tjetër më duhet të them se ata që e njohin, e vlerësojnë shumë. Dikush ka thënë që ai ishte "pop stari i parë". Sepse kur fl itet për të, nuk bëhet fjalë vetëm për krijimtarinë, për poezinë e tij, por ka diçka rreth fi gurës së Lord Bajronit që është më e madhe se vetë poezia, diçka që i ka mbijetuar kohës. Ja ne jemi ulur këtu duke biseduar pikërisht për të. Gjen diçka shumë të veçantë te ky personalitet, që nuk e has tek askush tjetër.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Tessa de Loo: Bajronin e dashurova që kur isha 16 vjeç*

» Dërguar më: 16/09/2009 - 13:30

_Fatmira Nikolli_

Muri i lartë i fortesës që kishte rrethuar zotërimin e Ali Pashait ishte ende, por aty ku dikur ngrihej pallati me një korridor, tani zhgërryhej në baltë një derr me pulla të hirta në kafe. Midis tufave të barit, pirgjeve të plehrave dhe përpjekjeve të kota për të bërë kopshte me perime, ngriheshin disa shtëpi të varfra fshatarësh, ndërkaq të varfëruara përsëri dhe gati për t'u kthyer në gërmadha. Asgjëkundi aromat e një darke festive për atë mbrëmje, asgjëkundi gurgullima e një shatërvani. Ne vinim vërdallë duke kaluar rrugica pa formë me kalldrëme të dala, midis pellgjeve me ujë, secili për vete, i zhytur në mendime të ngrysura për dhunën e historisë dhe mbarimin...". Kjo është një pjesë nga libri i shkrimtares holandeze, Tessa de Loo, "Miq tek Ali Pasha". Ishte viti 1996, kur Loo e tërhequr nga jeta e Bajronit dhe rrugëtimeve të tij, vendos të ndjekë gjurmët e poetit të madh në udhëtimin e tij nga Janina në Tepelenë. "Miq te Ali Pasha" është një përzierje mes rrëfimit të udhëtimit dhe fiction, ku ajo me keqardhje sheh se sarajet e pashait nuk janë më ashtu si ajo i kishte imagjinuar. Porta ku dikur Bajroni kishte kaluar për të takuar pashain, ishte e mbushur me mbeturina. Rrënojat e kalasë, në gjendjen që janë, nuk e lejojnë imagjinatën të kthehet dy shekuj më parë, në ato ditë vjeshte, kur poeti i ri anglez do të ndiqte një aventurë në orient, një aventurë që do ta bënte atë të dashuronte botën shqiptare. Lord Bajroni do t'i kushtonte vendit të shqiponjave pjesë të poemës së vet. Libri i botuar nga "Skanderbeg Books", na sjell një rrëfim udhëtimi të veçantë, ku imagjinata përzihet me realitetin, për të treguar se si ka qenë dikur dhe si është sot kështjella e një pashai shqiptar, personazh i njohur historik që ngacmon mjaft shkrimtarë. Por, holandezja e "dashuruar" me Bajronin, zhgënjehet nga ajo që gjen. Ajo priste më shumë... për këtë shkruan : "Ku ishin 'Tartarët me qeleshet e tyre të mëdha', turqit 'me peliçet dhe çallmat e tyre', 'ushtarët dhe skllevërit me ngjyrë, djemtë që nga xhamitë thërrisnin akshamin? (...).'
Jeta e vrazhdë po e rafinuar e hijeshisë orientale, kishte marrë arratinë, zhdukur prej faqes së dheut, sikur të mos kishte ekzistuar kurrë. Kurrë më parë ti s'kishe qenë aq afër dhe kaq i paarritshëm". Më poshtë, në një intervistë, Tessa de Loo rrëfen emocionet që ka përjetuar gjatë atij udhëtimi, nëpër udhët ku Bajroni kishte shkelur dy shekuj më parë. Edhe Tessa, si Bajroni, ato rrugë i bëri mbi kalë, por shekujt kishin marrë me vete luksin e kështjellës, hijeshinë dhe bukurinë e saj, Ali Pashë Tepelenën dhe vetë Bajronin...
Disa vite më parë ju keni vizituar Shqipërinë duke ndjekur gjurmët e Bajronit. Si u bë e mundur vizita juaj?
Unë erdha në Shqipëri në vitin 1996. Pas shumë vitesh planifikimi për të ardhur në Shqipëri, sepse është e vështirë që një grua e vetme të ndërmarrë një udhëtim të këtillë në një vend të panjohur, munda të vij. Duhet të falenderoj Afrim Karagjozin për ndihmën që më ka dhënë. Falë tij unë kam mundur të realizoj një udhëtim që e kisha ëndërr prej kohësh. Lord Bajroni e kishte bërë atë udhëtim në vitin 1809. Qe nisur nga Janina për në Tepelenë, me mikun e tij John Hobhazuz. Asokohe ata ishin dy të rinj anglezë 21-vjeçarë, që kërkonin aventura. U ftuan prej Ali Pashës, që të shkonin të pallatin e tij në Tepelenë. Në fillim ata u pritën nga nipërit e tij në Janinë. Këta dy të rinj u befasuan dhe u bëri shumë përshtypje pritja që iu bë. U habitën nga civilizimi dhe respekti ndaj tyre. Ndaj, kur ata të ftuan të vijnë në Tepelenë, e pranuan ftesën me shumë gëzim. Ali Pasha u kujdes për çdo gjë, për kuajt, për përkthyesin dhe ushtarë që t'i mbronin ata. Në fund, Bajroni shkroi poemën e famshme "Charls Harold". Një pjesë e saj i dedikohet Shqipërisë dhe vizitës së tij tek Ali Pasha. Por ai nuk shkroi vetëm atë. Ai ka shkruar një sërë letrash pas vizitës së tij tek Pashai. Këto ia ka dërguar nënës së tij dhe miqve. Unë kam lexuar çdo material mbi të, letrat dhe ditarin.
Më pas erdhi vizita juaj. Çfarë iu bëri më shumë përshtypje gjatë qëndrimit tuaj në Tepelenë?
Unë jam impresionuar më shumë nga vizita e tij tek pashai. Prej kohësh unë doja të vija në Shqipëri, sepse për mua ishte një vend misterioz. Duke qenë se për pesë dekada ka qenë i mbyllur, asnjë nuk dinte se çfarë po ndodhte këtu. Asnjë nuk hynte e asnjë nuk dilte në këtë vend. Shqipëria më interesonte shumë. Kur isha në Korfuz, kisha parë nga larg malet. Kur shihja malet nga Korfuzi, unë doja akoma më shumë të vija në Shqipëri. Nga njëra anë qëndronte dashuria ime për Bajronin, e nga ana tjetër qe ideja për të vizituar Shqipërinë duke ndjekur gjurmët e tij. Në tetor të 1996, udhëtova nga Janina drejt Shqipërisë, duke dashur të kalonim në kufi në të njëjtin vend ku ai e kaloi para 200 vitesh. Por, në kohën kur Bajroni erdhi në Shqipëri, nuk kishte kufij atje, sepse e gjithë zona ishte pjesë e Perandorisë Osmane, ndërsa sot ka kufij dhe nuk mund të kalonim. Aty ne vetëm sa prekëm tokën shqiptare dhe iu drejtuam kufirit, për të kaluar në vendin tuaj. Në tokën shqiptare ne na priste Afrim Karagjozi së bashku me një burrë tjetër e kuajt. Ne i përshkuam malet me kalë, ashtu si dikur bënë dy djemtë e rinj anglezë. Në këtë udhëtim ishte profesor Karagjozi, një specialist ballkanik me origjinë gjermane që njihja unë, i cili ishte mjaft i interesuar për këtë udhëtim po ashtu. Karagjozi kishte komunikuar me banorët e fshatrave atje që neve të na gjente një krevat për të fjetur në darkë, sepse nuk kishte as bare e as hotele. Gjatë kohës që qëndrova atje, kam folur me sa më shumë njerëz që munda, sepse doja të dija për jetën e tyre. Doja të dija historinë e kohëve të fundit, se çfarë kishte ndodhur në atë zonë. Kam dëgjuar shumë histori të tmerrshme, për familje që dërgoheshin në internim nga sistemi i Enver Hoxhës, njerëz që bënin punë të detyruar çdo ditë.
Ju keni vizituar fshatrat e zonës afër kalasë. Çfarë ju thanë banorët për Ali Pashën? A ju treguan "legjenda" mbi të?
Unë nuk doja të shkruaja vetëm për Bajronin dhe turin e tij në Shqipëri, por edhe për vendin tuaj në vitin 1996. Shqipëria nuk ishte më e mbyllur, komunizmi kishte rënë. Pra ishte një moment kompleks. Ajo që më ka bërë përshtypje gjatë vizitës sime në Libohovë, ku ne na priti kryetari i Bashkisë, ishte takimi në një moment me një njeri që na habiti. Ne shkuam në zyrën e kryetarit të Bashkisë, ku takuam shumë njerëz, në fakt shumë burra. Ishte një mësues që jepte mësim në shkollën e Libohovës, i cili dinte pjesë të poemës së Lord Bajronit përmendësh. Ai dinte çdo gjë përmendësh, dhe e recitonte pa e lexuar. Fakti që në malet e Shqipërisë në vitin 1996, unë munda të takoja një njeri të tillë, më mahniti. Kishte akoma rrëfenja lokale që tregonin për kalimin e Bajronit aty. Ai ka fjetur një natë në Libohovë, në shtëpinë e motrës së Ali Pashait. Kur Bajroni ka shkuar në Libohovë, kishte një dasmë dhe lordi ka marrë pjesë në të, e njerëzit vazhdonin të flisnin për këtë ngjarje. Mbaj mend që më thanë se pasardhësit e familjes së motrës së Ali Pashë Tepelenës, ishin dëbuar nga shtëpitë në kohën e komunizmit. Shtëpia e motrës së pashait, ishte akoma, por nuk ishte më një pallat. Aty kishte mure, ndërsa brenda ishte bosh, siç ishte edhe në Tepelenë.
U nisët me idenë të shihnit se çfarë kishte parë dhe bërë poeti anglez në Shqipëri. Çfarë gjetët aty dhe çfarë ndjesish përjetuat kur shkuat në kështjellën e pashait shqiptar?
Tepelena për mua qe një zhgënjim shumë i madh. Një zhgënjim i papërshkrueshëm. Ajo që më bëri përshtypje ishte turi në malet e mrekullueshme. Natyra ishte e mrekullueshme dhe njerëzit që jetonin në fshatra ishin vërtet shumë të mirë. E kishin akoma traditën e mikpritjes, të ftonin të hyje brenda dhe të mbushnin tavolinën plot me ushqime. Kjo më pëlqeu. Tepelena më zhgënjeu, sepse në kokën time unë kisha krijuar një imazh të Lord Bajronit që vizitonte Ali Pashën, në këtë pallat ekzotik, plot luks, me shatërvan dhe me bukuri të mëdha. Ndërsa kur shkon tani në Tepelenë aty gjen vetëm shkatërrim. Vendi në fakt është shumë i bukur, me male të larta, ndërsa poshtë, mund të shohësh lumin Drino. Por, aty është Tepelena e mbushur me ndërtesat e stilit komunist, e varfër dhe e "shëmtuar". Në vitin 1996, atje nuk kishte pemë, sepse njerëzit i kishin prerë në atë dimër të tmerrshëm. Kishte shumë mbeturina rreth kështjellës, derra që ecnin aty dhe e gjitha kjo më hoqi nga mendja imazhin që unë kisha krijuar për të. Mbeturinat mbretëronin. Përveç meje, edhe profesor Karagjozi u shokua. Për të, ajo që pamë ishte më e tmerrshme se për mua. Ai vuajti për atë që pa. Ne e kemi bërë edhe dy herë të tjera atë udhëtim, një herë në këmbë dhe një herë tjetër në muajin maj sërish. Së shpejti një grup prej 20 vetash do ta bëjë atë rrugë së bashku me mua. Ata janë lexues të librit tim dhe ne do të udhëtojmë në brendësi të librit, do të vizitojmë njerëz, xhami dhe do të takojmë edhe një imam, i cili do të na presë me kafe dhe me raki. Në muajin maj shkova sërish në Tepelenë për të vizituar kështjellën. Mund të them se tani ishte më keq, sepse brenda murit të kështjellës po bëhen ndërtime moderne. Aty, në portën prej së cilës Bajroni ka hyrë në pallatin e Ali Pashë Tepelenës, e për të cilën ka shkruar, sot ka vetëm mbeturina. Është e tmerrshme. Aty po bëhen shtëpi të reja. Mendoj se banorët e zonës duhet ta dinë se kanë një thesar aty. Unë kam qenë edhe tek kështjella e Janinës. Turqit pasi vranë Ali Pashën shkatërruan çdo gjë të tijën, e po ashtu edhe kështjellën. Por muret janë akoma aty si në Tepelenë. Ndryshimi është se në Janinë, brenda mureve është bosh dhe mund të ecësh aty. Nëse vë në punë imagjinatën, mund të krijosh idenë se si ka qenë. Pra në Janinë kanë ditur ta mbajnë. Nëse investojnë para në kështjellën e Pashait në Tepelenë, atëherë ata do të mund të fitojnë akoma më shumë nga turistët. Atje janë munduar të bëjnë diçka, por e kanë bërë shumë keq. Kanë bërë një kafe në majë të njërës prej kullave por... s'është gjëja e duhur. Kryetari i Bashkisë së Tepelenës dhe Ministri i Turizmit, duhet të shkojnë në Janinë dhe të shohin se sa bukur e kanë bërë atë.
Kur lexojmë atë që ju keni shkruar në libër, na krijohet përshtypja se ju e dashuroni Bajronin... në një moment ju tregoni se kur ishit në gjimnaz, nëse të tjerët koleksiononin foto të këngëtarëve, ju shihnit foton e Bajronit tek libri i letërsisë...
Eh, unë shkruaj se nëse ata shihnin ato fotografi, unë ëndërroja për një poet të vdekur. Sepse mua më pëlqente shumë ajo piktura ku ai është i veshur me kostum shqiptar. Ai ka qenë një djalë i pashëm dhe i tërhiqte shumë femrat. Unë përmes faqeve të librit tim të letërsisë dhe përmes poezive të tij mund të ndjeja sharmin e tij edhe pas dy shekujsh. Mbase është pak e çuditshme, por unë isha vetëm 16 vjeç dhe ishte më e lehtë të ishe e dashuruar me një poet të vdekur se a me djemtë e gjallë dhe me problemet e tyre(qesh). Dashuria ime për të filloi në një mënyrë primitive, por kur unë lexova më shumë rreth tij dhe lexova shkrimet e tij, ditarin, ndjeja një tjetër lloj dashurie ndaj tij. Zbulova se ishte një njeri mjaft interesant dhe me ide mjaft moderne për kohën, dhe ka shumë humor. Mua më bëjnë të qesh shumë prej shkrimeve të tij.
Ju keni takuar një grua që e shihte në ëndërr dhe që sipas saj, e këshillonte mbi vendimet që ajo duhet të merrte në jetën e saj...
Po, është e vërtetë. Kjo është shumë për mua. Unë mendoj se ajo është e çmendur. Ajo thoshte se Bajroni e këshillonte mbi vendimet që ajo duhet të merrte në jetën e saj... Mua këto gjëra më duken të tepruara.

gsh.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*De Loo: Zhgënjimi nga kalaja mjeruar e Ali Pashës*

» Vendosur: 16/09/2009 - 08:16
  

Alma Mile 

Në mendjen e saj vërtiteshin burra me fustanella e jataganë, gra të bukura të mbuluara me stoli, kështjella luksoze... Çka gjeti nuk ishte veçse hija e imagjinatës së saj. Një qytet i mërzitshëm socialist dhe një kala e rrënuar, që nuk kishte më fuqi të thoshte më asgjë për lavdinë e saj të dikurshme. Ishte viti 1996, kur Tessa de Loo, studiuesja holandeze, vendosi të udhëtonte në itinerarin bajronian Janinë-Tepelenë. Ajo njihte Shqipërinë e Bajronit, kishte dëgjuar edhe për diktaturën e Enver Hoxhës, por në udhëtimin e saj u përball me një tjetër realitet. Kujtimet e saj të udhëtimit i ka radhitur në librin Miq tek Ali Pashai, botuar nga shtëpia botuese Skanderbeg. E veçanta e këtij libri qëndron në paralelizmin që ajo bën me rrugëtimin e Bajronit. Kujtimet e saj gërshetohen me shënimet e udhëtimit të Bajronit dhe të mikut të tij, Hobhauz, nëpër sarajet e pashait të Janinës. Në një bisedë, autorja rrëfen për librin, për rrugëtimin e saj dhe për marrëdhëniet mes Bajronit dhe Ali Pashës. Nuk ka pasur marrëdhënie intime mes tyre. Bajronit i pëlqenin djemtë dhe vajzat e rinj, thotë ajo, ndërsa shton se janë të gjitha gjasat që ai të ketë pasur një lidhje me Vasilin, ushtarin shqiptar që e shoqëroi në udhëtimin e tij.
Vite më parë ju keni bërë një udhëtim nëpër Shqipëri, në hapat e Bajronit, çju shtyu?
Isha shumë kurioze për të parë se si ishte ky vend, sepse në të gjithë Evropën Lindore ishte kënd me të vërtetë i mistershëm. Asnjëri nuk kishte ardhur, apo dalë prej andej. I vetmi imazh që kisha nga Shqipëria ishte ajo çka Bajroni kishte shkruar për udhëtimin e tij, vizitën tek Ali Pasha, në pallatin ekzotik në Tepelenë, për njerëzit që e rrethonin, ushqimin, veshjet me ngjyra, luksin përreth Ali Pashës, bukurinë e maleve... Ky ishte imazhi im. Sigurisht e dija që kur në krye të vendit u vendos Enver Hoxha, Shqipëria ndryshoi shumë, gjithashtu ka kaluar përmes luftërave. Aq më tepër që ka kaluar kohë që kur Bajroni ka qenë këtu, dy shekuj më parë. Kështu që e dija që nuk do të më priste ajo botë ekzotike.
Mbetët e zhgënjyer nga ky udhëtim?
Udhëtimi im ishte mjaft i këndshëm dhe i bukur, por pallati i Ali Pashës ishte një zhgënjim i vërtetë. Erdha në Tepelenë, një qytet i mërzitshëm me ndërtesa të larta komuniste. Vendi po kalonte një krizë ekonomike e sociale. Pemët ishin prerë. Kështjella gjithashtu ishte shkatërruar, por muret ishin atje, fuqia ishte atje dhe vendosej në një vend të mrekullueshëm, në majë të shkëmbit. Poshtë rridhte lumi Drino. Ishte një vend fantastik, por pas tij shtrihej qyteti i shëmtuar i Tepelenës dhe më e trishtueshmja ishte, që kishin nisur të ndërtonin brenda hapësirave të pallatit, por jo në mënyrën autentike, por konstruksione moderne. Unë e di se njerëzit duhet të jetojnë, por nga pikëpamja turistike, kjo është një fatkeqësi e madhe. Kjo kështjellë është një stoli për Tepelenën dhe gjithë vendin. Edhe në Janinë, kanë mbetur vetëm rrënoja, por përreth është një hapësirë e pastër, që të jep mundësinë, që të vesh në punë fantazinë dhe të imagjinosh se si ka qenë në kohën e Ali Pashës. E njëjta gjë duhet bërë dhe në Tepelenë, të pastrohet hapësira nga ndërtesat, të ndërtojnë një bar-kafe të këndshme në stilin e vjetër..
Ju promovoni një libër në Tiranë, çmund të na thoni rreth tij?
Është një libër mbi udhëtimin tim, i cili përshkruan gjithçka qysh në lindjen e idesë për ta realizuar atë. Unë jam dashuruar me Bajronin qysh 16 vjeç, kur pashë portretin e famshëm me kostum popullor shqiptar. Shumë vjet më vonë, së bashku me tim bir kaluam në Korfuz. Ka qenë viti 1992. Mund të shihja shumë pranë malet e Shqipërisë, aq sa më dukej sikur do ti prekja me dorë. Me vete pyesja se çfarë vendi mund të ishte ky... Atëherë të gjitha kufijtë e vendeve të Lindjes ishin hapur. Nuk e dija që kjo kishte ndodhur edhe në Shqipëri dhe kështu nisa të interesohem, për të kaluar tej atyre maleve, për të parë se çishte ky vend. Vendosa që të realizoj një udhëtim në gjurmët e Lord Bajronit.
Duke qenë një adhuruese dhe studiuese e Bajronit, çfarë mund të na zbuloni në lidhjen e tij me Ali Pashën, ka qenë ajo një marrëdhënie intime?
Ah, jo, kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Ali Pashai e ftoi Bajronin dhe shoqëruesin e tij në sarajet e tij, sepse i duhej të flirtonte me britanikët, për të larguar francezët nga ishujt jonianë, të cilët i kishin pushtuar, deri në kufi me kështjellën e tij pranë Butrintit. Dhe kjo ishte arsyeja pse ai kërkonte ndihmë prej britanikëve. Ishte një lloj strategjie. Ai mendoi se dy aristokratë të rinj, do ti shërbenin, ndërsa dy të rinjtë ishin në kërkim të aventurave. Ata kishin dëgjuar shumë për Ali Pashën dhe pranuan ftesën, duke ndenjur tri ditë tek ai. Bajroni ka shkruar shumë për të, sepse ai i trajtoi si djemtë e tij. U kushtoi gjithë vëmendjen e duhur, u shtroi bankete, i shëtiti, pati tre takime të gjata me ta, ku folën për shumë gjëra, me përkthyes sigurisht. Ai përshkruan duart e vogla dhe të bardha, veshët e vegjël... Bajroni u mahnit prej Pashait, sepse nga njëra anë ai ishte një diktator mizor dhe nga ana tjetër një njeri mikpritës, tërheqës. Por Lord Bajroni nuk pati asnjëherë ndonjë lidhje me Ali Pashën. Lord Bajroni ishte biseksual, pëlqente vajzat dhe djemtë e rinj, të bukur, ndërsa Ali Pasha nuk ishte më... Mendoj se zhurmat kanë ardhur për shkak të Vasilit (një ushtar i ri shqiptar). Ali Pasha i dha Vasilin me vete, ti ndihmonte në çdo nevojë që kishte dhe ai e shoqëroi atë ngado. Ata ishin miq të ngushtë dhe ka shumë mundësi që të kenë pasur edhe marrëdhënie seksuale. Ai e ka frymëzuar Bajronin dhe i përforcoi mendim e lartë që kishte për shqiptarët, për karakterin e fortë, inteligjencën, tërheqjen, qytetarinë. Askush nuk e di, por unë mendoj se të gjithë zhurmat mbi jetën e tij seksuale vijnë për shkak të Vasilit.
Mendoni ta rimerrni sërish udhëtimin tuaj të 13 viteve më parë?
Lord Bajroni mund të shihet si turisti i parë. Në këtë këndvështrim, mund të kapësh të gjitha ato bukuri që ai përshkruan. Përmes veprës së tij ai na ofron një mesazh, që të çon drejt këtij vendi interesant, me një histori të gjatë. E rëndësishme është ta njohësh dhe ta ruash historinë. Ideja ime është të organizoj një udhëtim ndërkombëtar në gjurmët e Lord Bajronit, nga Janina në Tepelenë. Është një hapësirë shumë e bukur, ku përveç natyrës gjen së bashku kisha ortodokse, xhami e teqe bektashiane, mund të takosh barinj e të pish kafe e raki me ta. Njerëzit nëpër fshatra janë shumë të këndshëm, ata ruajnë traditat e hershme të mikpritjes, të ofrojnë gjithçka në tryezë, kur shkon në shtëpinë e tyre. Dhe mendoj që të gjitha këto veçori të Shqipërisë duhen kapur e duhen shfrytëzuar për turizmin. Është ambicia ime të realizoj një gjë të tillë. Ka dhe një aspekt politik në këtë mes. E di tanimë që Janina nuk është pjesë e Shqipërisë, di edhe përplasjet e hershme mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Ndoshta ky udhëtim do të ishte një urë e mirë komunikimi dhe mund të organizohej me ndihmën e të dyja palëve.
A është Bajroni edhe në vende të tjera, po kaq i njohur dhe i vlerësuar sa në Shqipëri?
Jo, nuk është. Kemi shoqata të Bajronit në të gjithë botën dhe janë grupime njerëzish të specializuar, që kanë dëshirë të lexojnë letërsinë e shek. XIX, apo periudhës romantike. Janë përgjithësisht akademikë. Do të ishte e ekzagjeruar po të thoshim që Lord Bajroni është i gjallë ngado dhe të gjithë e njohin. Dikush ka thënë që ai është një pop star dhe këtë nuk e kanë thënë për shkrimtarë të tjerë si Shelli, apo Kitsi. Kishte diçka më të madhe se poetizmi i Bajronit. Ai mbijetoi. Sigurisht në Greqi, çdo taksist e njeh atë, jo si poet, por si hero, pasi ai ka luftuar për vendin e tyre.

_Rrugëtime me 200 vjet distancë_

Katër ditë më vonë para tyre në largësi u shfaq Janina. Shtëpitë, kupolat dhe minaret, që shkëlqenin mes kopshteve me portokaj e limona, e me pyllishte qiparisash, liqeni, sipërfaqja e lëmuar e të cilit shtrihej deri në rrëzë të qytetit, malet që ngriheshin drejt e nga bregu, e gjitha kjo na pushtoi krejtësisht, kështu e përshkruante Hobhauz, përshtypjen e tij të parë. Të kapërthyer prej kaq shumë bukurish lindore, ata hynë në qytet. Kaluan një shtëpi të re të vezirit (Ali Pashait), disa varre turke dhe shitore. Në degët e një peme të trashë, varej diçka që prej së largu, ngjante me një copë mishi që ishte nxjerrë për shitje, por që nga afër doli se ishte krahu i një burri me një pjesë të shpatullës së tij... Më vonë u mor vesh se ishte pjesë e trupit të një rebeli, të cilit i ishte prerë koka pesë ditë më parë.
...Dy gra të moshuara të përkulura nga një ngarkesë me misër, na kaluan pranë duke tërhequr këmbët zvarrë. Ndaluam për ti pyetur për rrugën që të çonte në shek. XX. Njëra prej tyre na u drejtua me gjallëri për të na shpjeguar me duar e këmbë se nga duhet të shkonim, ndërsa vandaku i misrit tundej dhe fëshfërinte bashkë me të. Duke ndjekur udhëzimet e saj, mbërritëm, nëpërmjet një udhe të paqartë qerresh, në një rrugë që ishte në hartë, pikërisht para se uji të vërshonte në furinë e vet. Fshirëset e xhamave të makinës nuk arrinin të pastronin; kaq shumë ujë binte nga lart. Rrugës, përgjatë grykës së Vikos, mund të shikoje më tutje vetëm kthesa në formë u-je: Rrymat që vinin prej kodrave, më shumë se njëherë, pothuajse na i kishin marr me vete kuajt me bagazhe.    (Marrë nga libri Miq tek Ali Pasha)

panorama.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Kur burrat i zë melankolia*

TESSA DE LOO


_Duke ndjekur gjurmët e Bajronit, shkrimtarja holandeze në një botim të promovuar dje, Miq tek Ali Pasha, sjell kulturën e udhëtimit, pse të mëdhenjtë e letrave i iknin realitetit; duke pohuar se më në fund e kemi vendosur Shqipërinë në hartë. Tessa de Loo, shumë lehtë, në pak ditë, bëhet protagoniste mediatike në vendin tonë, me rrëfimin historik të Shqipërisë - asaj çfarë ishte dhe ka mbetur 200 vjet nga vizita e parë e lordit anglez_





Përse e kisha kaq të nevojshme të udhëtoja? Përse ishte për Bajronin pothuajse një çështje me rëndësi jetësore të largohej nga Anglia? Përse, pyet veten Robert Ajzner në Travellers to an antique land, do të nisej njeriu për rrugë dhe do të linte prehjen e shtëpisë dhe zakonet e përditshme? A ia vlejnë kuzhinat lokale dhe sforcimi?

Ajzner jep mendimet e disa udhëtarëve të famshëm, të rrahur me vaj e me uthull. Brus Çetuin, shkrimtari i cili, i magjepsur prej nomadëve të fundit, jetoi bashkë me ta për ca kohë, ishte i bindur se nevoja për tu endur është e pranishme në sistemin tonë nervor si mbetje ende në ditët tona. Të ashtuquajturat bekime të një jete të stabilizuar diku, i përkasin një vargu të tërë përgjegjësish, prej të cilave nomadët dalin të larë. Ajo çka shkruante Robert Ljuis Stivenson, që një shekull më parë në Travels with a dankey, duket se i jep të drejtë Çetuinit: Sa për mua, unë nuk udhëtoj për të shkuar diku, por për të ikur prej diku. Unë udhëtoj për vetë udhëtimin. Pak a shumë në stilin e Bajronit, shkruante Robert Berton, autori i The anatomy of Melancholy: Nuk ka ilaç më të mirë për një burrë melankolik, se ndryshimi i klimës dhe shumëllojshmëria e vendeve, udhëtimi jashtë shtetit dhe të parit e mënyrave të tjera të jetesës. Evelin Uaug, te Travel - and Escape from your friends, mendon se shkrimtarët që marrin zjarr shpejt, duhet të largohen herë pas here për të mos u çmendur. Për arsye se nuk punojnë jashtë shtëpisë, ata jetojnë të lidhur pa ndryshimin, pothuaj në një mënyrë simbiotike me miqtë, familjen dhe rutinën e përditshme. Se sa i rrezikshëm është zakoni, e jep në mënyrë të spikatur me fjalët e tij formalisti rus, Viktor Shklovski: Zakoni gllabëron objektet, mobiliet, gruan e dikujt dhe frikën për luftë.

Shkrimtari kontraversial francez, Gabriel Matznef, i cili, si admirues i sinqertë i njeriut dhe poetit Bajron (sipas kësaj renditjeje), bëri një studim të një numri karakteristikash të tij - midis të tjerave: të prirjes për agjërim të rregullt - në La dietetique de Lord Byron, hedh një teori disi ekscentrike: udhëtimi si alternativë ndaj vetëvrasjes.

Vrasja e vullnetshme ne na çliron; udhëtimi gjithashtu. Të hidhesh prej shkëmbinjve në Dipe, apo të marrësh avionin për në Manila është pak a shumë e njëjta gjë. Ai sugjeron, se përveç artit të poezisë dhe dashurisë, udhëtimi e mbante Bajronin larg vetëvrasjes. Është fakt se Bajroni, qysh në të ri, e zinin shkulme trishtimi të pafund, që mbase dikë tjetër do ta çonin në mendime vetëvrasëse. Në maj të vitit 1811, gjatë rrugës së kthimit për në Angli, ai shkroi: Në moshën 23-vjeçare pjesa më e mirë e jetës ka kaluar dhe shanset e hidhura dyfishohen. Nëse në atë moshë mund të dyshoje për koketëri, me një vuajtje për jetën romantike, dhjetë vjet më vonë kjo ndjenjë e ngrysur për jetën, e pushtonte pothuajse çdo ditë: Kam vrarë mendjen, se cila mund të jetë arsyeja që zgjohem gjithmonë në një orë të caktuar në mëngjes dhe gjithnjë tepër i drobitur, mund të them, pre i dëshpërimit dhe i shkurajuar, madje edhe ndaj asaj çka më sillte kënaqësi mbrëmjen e kaluar.

Veç kësaj, Matznef bashkohet me opinionin dominues se udhëtimi i Bajronit ishte sa arratisje, aq edhe përmbushje e ëndrrës së tij djaloshare. Ishte një arratisje prej vendit të tij puritan të lindjes, ku nuk ishte i lirë të përmbushte prirjet e tij të natyrshme (për kontaktet homoseksuale në atë kohë parashikohej dënimi me vdekje); një arratisje nga huadhënësit, nga zhgënjimet e dashurisë, nga armiqësia dhe thumbat e kritikëve. Të vesh kilometra midis vetes dhe grave që ju kanë tradhtuar, - mendon Matznef, midis vetes dhe atyre që shkruajnë shëmtira për ju, midis vetes dhe peshës së botës, kjo krijon një situatë të virgjër, më pak të ndotur; të lëndon më pak. Kur në Edinbugh Review doli një pjesë keqdashëse për Hours of Idleness, Bajroni i shkruante Henri Drërit: Deti Mesdheut dhe oqeani Atlantik, përplasen midis meje dhe kritikës dhe stuhia e Edinburgh reviews shuhet nga gjëmimi i Helespontit. Ai premtonte se në Persi me copën e letrës do të ndizte llullën e tij. Ndikimi relativizues i largësisë. Njëmbëdhjetë vjet më vonë, kur jetonte në Ravena, i kërkoi botuesit të tij të mos i jepte asnjë artikull gazete, të mos i dërgonte asnjë komentar për punën e tij - preferonte të rrinte larg tentakulave të Anglisë letrare.

Sipas Matznef, ai mbeti pafundësisht në kërkim të trojeve të sigurta, ku «Sorrow cannot reach, në kërkim të një parajse ku jeta ishte sensuale dhe pa kokëçarje, dashuria ishte e lirë. Ku mund të ishte ajo tjetër, veç në orientin mesdhetar, midis grekëve, romakëve dhe turqve, për të cilët kishte ëndërruar në rini? Në brigjet e Mare Nostrum ku karakteri i tij gjaknxehtë, pasionant shkonte më shumë se me Ingliterrën e tij të esëllt dhe të acartë? Në të vërtetë, prirja e tij drejt jugut dhe tjetërsimi nga atdheu, kishte filluar që kur vishte pantallona të shkurtra dhe lexonte me një frymë historinë e romakëve dhe turqve. Jo më kot ai u maskua si djalë turk kur iu dha mundësia. Shumë kohë, përpara se të nisej, gjithë dëshira ishte atje. Robert Ajzner: Sepse, nëse njeriu e ndien veten të huaj në shtëpinë e tij, atëherë vendi i huaj, ku të ndjerit i çuditshëm është legjitim prej vetiu, është shumë herë më i rehatshëm për pushime, madje edhe për të jetuar e punuar. Nga Grand Tour-i që bëri Bajroni, ky zvetënim vetëm ishte rritur. Kur u kthye në Angli, ai donte menjëherë të largohej.

E përse dua të udhëtoj rregullisht? Për t'i shpëtuar vetvetes, mendoj unë, dhe mjedisit tim të përditshëm që është pjesë e historisë sime. Udhëtoj për të takuar të panjohurën, e liruar nga e kaluara dhe e ardhmja, për t'u bërë dikush tjetër, i cili është i hapur për çfarë do të vijë. Unë bëhem një sfungjer që thith përshtypje. Nën ndikimin e situatave që paraqiten rrugës dhe njerëzve që takoj, unë ndryshoj, megjithëse herë pas here, sidomos në vështirësi, kthehem pa keqardhje mbrapsht te vetvetja ime e vjetër, që pëlqen sigurinë në shtëpi.

Edhe udhëtimi im është një arratisje nga tenxherja me presion e kohëve moderne. Nuk arrij më të ndjek ritmin, nuk duroj dot sforcimin. E sotmja bën shumë zhurmë. Ku ka mbetur qetësia, mos e ka vjedhur një Promete tjetër? Në ethe unë shtroj një rragë drejt të kaluarës, kërkoj një shtëpi që është ende ashtu siç e vizatojnë fëmijët, me një re tymi nga oxhaku dhe një pemë në oborr. Jam shumë e vjetër, ose shumë e modës së vjetër për kohët moderne.

Udhëtoj drejt thelbit për të humbur kontrollin mbi jetën time dhe për t'iu afruar asaj të vërtete. Që jeta është e rrezikshme dhe e paqëndrueshme dhe se unë nuk e njoh fatin tim. Çuditërisht mund të marrë frymë më lirisht afër saj.

Megjithëse toni i letrave që Bajroni shkroi gjatë udhëtimit të parë është jashtëzakonisht gazmor, ndonjëherë madje, edhe euforik (jam i lumtur sa një fëmijë), bilanci që ai bëri rrugës për në shtëpi dëshmon për një gjendje mjaft të rënduar shpirtërore:

[Katër apo pesë arsye që lypin një ndryshim]

B. Malta, 22 maj 1811



E para: në njëzet e tre vjeç, pjesa më e mirë e jetës ka kaluar dhe dyfishohen anët e hidhura.

E dyta: kam parë njerëzimin në vende të ndryshme dhe më duket gjithandej i përbuzshëm, peshorja anon në rastin më të spikatur nga turqit.

E treta: Është e rëndë për shpirtin tim:

Me jam nec faeminam

Nec Spes animi credula mutui

Nec certare juvat Mero

(Bajroni citon këtu përmendësh dhe jo krejt rastësisht korrekt Horaciusin (për Venusin): Asnjë vajzë dhe asnjë djalosh nuk janë të zotë të më joshin/asnjë ëndrre lehtëbesueshëm e sekreteve të këmbyera të zemrës, asnjë orë/e festimeve me të pira në agim, asnjë kokë/e stolisur me kurorë lulesh të këputura të freskëta)



E katërta: Një njeri i çalë me një këmbë, ndodhet në kushte fizike të një rangu të dytë, që përkeqësohen në vite dhe ditën e tij të kaluar e hidhëron gjersa e bën të padurueshme. Për më tepër, pres që në një qenie tjetër të kem katër në vend të dy këmbëve për kompensim.

E pesta: Po bëhem egoist e mizantrop, diçka si Mullixhiu i gëzuar: Unë s'bluaj për askënd dhe askush nuk bluan për mua.

E gjashta: Në vendin tim e jashtë tij gjërat janë si mos më keq.

E shtata: Unë jam rritur më shpejt se gjithë dëshirat e mia dhe pothuaj gjithë përtacitë, në mos madje edhe me shpejt se përtacia e të shkruarit.

Ai i shkruan Henri Drërit: Kam ndërmend që, kur të kthehem, të pres të gjitha lidhjet e mia me shumë prej atyre, të cilët i quaja miqtë e tij më të mirë, më tutje në jetë të bëhem një gërnjar, por shpresoj të mund të qesh edhe një herë me ty përzemërsisht dhe të përqafoj Duierin dhe t'i përgjigjem Hoxhsonit, përpara se të bëhem cinik.

Qysh këtu mbizotëron humori melankolik, i gëzueshëm, herë pas here i zymtë, që karakterizon shumë prej letrave të tij të mëvonshme me copëra të njohjes së vetvetes, njohje degjeneruese me shpoti ndaj vetes. Ky është toni me të cilin ai më bën për vete e që dëshmon se në letrat e tij dhe, me siguri, edhe në jetën e përditshme, thuajse nuk ishte romantiku që njerëzit shohin me aq kënaqësi tek ai, por më shumë një realist, me sy të mprehtë për veten dhe njerëzimin.



10

Miku im i shtrenjtë! Danieli, udhëtari i vërtetë mes ne të dyve, u ngrit i çlodhur. Ai nuk shqetësohej prej asgjëje. E zonja e shtëpisë na solli bukë, djathë dhie dhe çaj mali. Unë piva vetëm çaj për të reshtur gjëmimin në barkun tim.

Pastaj filloi pritja për Mercedez-in që do të na kthente në Peshkëpi. Ecnim poshtë e lart nëpër shtëpi. Derisa më hante syri, pashë kopshte me gjethnajat e pemëve frutore dhe mullarë bari të mufatur. Duke lëshuar britje të fuqishme në ilirisht, gruaja e kryetarit të bashkisë futi në kullotë dy lopë të përgjumura. Mblodhëm jashtë gjithë familjen për të bërë një fotografi në grup - vetëm gjyshja e lashtë, e cila vetëm sapo kishte filluar të jetonte, nuk ia dilte në krye të pozonte aq herët.

Ndarje, premtime. Përpjekjet për të shprehur me fjalë falënderimin tim për gjithë mundin që ata kishin derdhur për të përgatitur një pritje të madhe, u tretën në belbëzime, që për Karagjozin ishin gati të papërkthyeshme. Gjatë zbritjes pashë përsëri në thellësi liqenin. Kaluam grupthe shkollarësh të vegjël me çanta mbi shpinë. Lamë kryebashkiakun në qendër të Libohovës dhe në makinë hipi Iliasi, i cili kishte marrë leje zyrtarisht për të qenë guida jonë edhe këtë mëngjes.

Në Peshkëpi rimorëm udhëtimin e ditës së kaluar. Udha zgjatej ende mbi shpatin e maleve, majtas me pamje mbi luginën e Aosit dhe përkundruall mbi male gri të zhveshura me kthesa të forta që i përshkonin njolla dielli. Herë pas here ndeshnim ndokënd. Disa kishin me vete një gomar të ngarkuar rëndë, të tjerë ecnin vetë të përkulur nën një turrë me dru. Kur ne parashtronim arsyet për praninë tonë në këtë cep të largët, ata tundnin kokën pa shprehur habi. Në rrugë nuk kishte grua pa shami në kokë; ishte kjo një mbetje nga islamizmi apo ishte për arsye praktike? Ato më këqyrnin gjithë keqardhje ose më shtrëngonin për krahu për të më dhënë zemër. Pse nuk rri në shtëpi me burrë e kalamaj, i shikoja të mendonin.

Barku im e mori fjalën përsëri. Me këmbëngulje e drejtoja vëmendjen time në botën e jashtme, ajo ndryshonte çehre pas çdo hapi, përpjetë, tatëpjetë. Në një fshat pashë një pemë gështenje që duhej të ishte qindra vjet e vjetër. Kë nuk kishte parë ajo të vinte e të shkonte? Ali Pashain, mbretin Zog, italianët, gjermanët, Enver Hoxhën. Kishin kaluar ushtarë e tregtarë, banorë të robëruar të fshatit, araba me gratë e haremit, kusarë nën lëkurën e qengjit, udhëtarë kuriozë si ju, edhe ne. Është grishëse ta veshësh pemën me cilësira si mençuria dhe maturia.

Në kodrat nga kaluam kishte shumë fshatra - Hobhauzi. Kështu ishte ende. Vetëm se fjala kodra ishte në këtë rast një understatement i pamasë. E pranoj që ne, si holandezë, jemi të prirur që çdo lartësi në natyrë ta quajmë mal, por të përpjetat që ne ngjitnim e zbritnim, ishin pjesë e një gunge 1762 metra të lartë.

Në fshatra shtegu ynë dredhonte midis kopshteve të rrethuara me mure. Nëse vathët brenda mureve dukeshin të pastra e të rregulluara, nëpër udhë ne duhej të ecnim me zig-zage e kujdes përmes pellgjeve me baltë, të pëgërave, jashtëqitjeve të kuajve dhe të gomerëve dhe qeseve me plehra që ishin derdhur sipër mureve. Varfëri? Sado i varfër të jesh, këto qese mund të ishin mbledhur dhe djegur diku jashtë fshatit, mendoja unë si kalimtare. Në vendin tim ne kishim gjetur prej kohësh zgjidhje kolektive për këto lloj problemesh, të cilat kishin miratimin e të gjithëve. Por në Shqipërinë postkomuniste, kisha kuptuar mbrëmë në tavolinë, mbizotëronte një sferë qëndrese rekalsitrante ndaj zgjidhjeve kolektive të pesëdhjetë vjetëve që nuk i kishte dashur pothuajse asnjë.

Një grupth turq me kuaj u bashkua me ne. Njëri prej tyre bëri me shenjë majtas nga një kodër, jo larg fabrikës së duhanit për thithje me hundë, ku, tha ai, gjendeshin mbetjet e mureve të vjetra, dhe më tutje djathtas edhe disa mbetje të tjera në pyll. Unë vajta atje dhe duke u nisur nga masa e gurëve, mund të thosha se ata janë antikë, gjendeshin pirgje-pirgje në shesh.

Mbetjet e mureve të vjetër majtas rrugës, ishin ende aty. Danieli hodhi një sy prej njohësi dhe përcaktoi se ishin gërmadhat e një vendbanimi iliro-helen. Ilirët ishin, sipas shqiptarëve që pretendojnë të rrjedhin direkt prej këtij populli, populli i parë që banoi këto krahina edhe më parë se grekët dhe romakët. Ata kishin ardhur nga lindja dhe kishin sjellë me vete gjuhën e tyre. Në fakt ju udhëtuat me një fushë-shikim të kufizuar mbi këtë zonë, kishit sy vetëm për rrënojat greke apo romake dhe përpiqeshit, si gjurmues letrarë, të ndiqnit qytetet, lumenjtë, malet dhe fushat e betejës nga mitologjia. Një qytetërim më i vjetër, se ai ilir, apo një më i ri se ai bizantin, ishin jashtë sferës së interesimit tuaj.

Prandaj ju nuk i kushtoni asnjë varg teqesë ngjitur me mbetjet e mureve të vjetër në një pyllishtë. Ajo qëndronte dhe qëndron ende mbi një kodër në fund të një rrugine me qiparisa të moçëm anash. Pemët lëshonin hije të errëta mbi shteg, si roje me durimin e shekujve. Mund të kapërceje nga një hije te tjetra. Nga teqeja në fund të galerisë me shtylla të gjelbra, buronte një fuqi e madhe tërheqëse. Një vile dredhke varej nga plasaritjet e mureve. Në kopshtin e shprishur qëndronte, drejt përballë hyrjes, një faltore e vogël në formë kupole. Një burrë i vjetër erdhi duke hequr këmbët zvarrë, i gëzuar për praninë e paparashikuar të njerëzve.

Në faltore, tregoi ai, gjenden eshtrat e një kleriku bektashian që kishte banuar e punuar këtu gjithë jetën e tij. Ai vetë ishte veterani i fundit që mbahej ende në këmbë këtu, në një luftë të pandërprerë drejt kalbëzimit. Ne hodhëm një sy vjedhurazi në faltore. Arkivoli qëndronte në mes të dyshemesë, i vdekuri mund të dilte me një hap në ditën e gjykimit.

Burri na priu për te teqeja. Prej afreskeve origjinalë kishin mbetur vetëm disa fragmente. Mbeti e paqartë nëse ato ishin prishur me urdhrin e Hoxhës, siç e merrte si të mirëqenë Karagjozi, apo nga koha. Disa arabeska ndriçuan në mugëtirë, duke humbur në një turbullirë gëlqere. Këtu e kaluara nuk ishte përndjekur me restaurime, ishte ende atje në qetësinë e pamatë midis mureve të lartë dhe kolonave, e paprekur nga shekulli i njëzetë.

Mbizotëronte një braktisje absolute, pavarësisht nga shpirtrat endacakë të disa dervishëve që ndoshta s'ndaheshin dot. E folura jonë u kthye vetiu në një pëshpëritje respekti. Në ditët e sotme lëkurë qengji të përpunuara qenë varur për t'u tharë mes afreskeve; në shesh, në vend të besimtarëve me kokën e drejtuar nga Meka, gjendeshin fiq dhe qepujka.

Në katin e parë salloni i klerikut mbahej i paprekur në shenjë respekti. Ishte një hapësirë harmonike me një tavan të gdhendur dhe me dritare me harqe në të tri anët, ku vareshin perde të bardha me germa arabe të qëndisura, një dhomë orientale me sixhade shumëngjyrëshe në shesh dhe një dyshek ngjitur me murin për t'u shtrirë përgjysmë. Dielli ndriçonte brenda, si një përpjekje për të sjellë në jetë tafarelat që mund të shiheshin atje dikur.

Fragment shkëputur nga libri Miq tek Ali Pasha;

Titulli është redaksional


18/09/2009 

STANDART

----------


## Mciri

E cfare mund te dije nje "xhuxhumak" nga melankolia e burrave?...
Parole, parole, parole...

"Pse tashti shof se kam humbë krejt gjallnin e përshtypjeve. Nji hanë kuqalake pash në fmijni e më ka mbetë e pashlyeme në mbamendje e prap edhe sot m'ep, tue e kujtue, nji të dridhun misterjoz. Tashti shofim shpesh herë ngjarje me shum randësi dhe të nesërmen i harrojmë krejt. Nuk na ngacmon ma kureshta hyjnore e moshës ari para sëndeve të thjeshta por plot msheftësi të botës; tashti s'kemi ma në shpirt tronditje të thella e s'dijmë as me gzue as m'u pikllue, as m'u trëmbë para nji hane gjaku..."

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

meri,

mos hum kohe kot, vazhdo me burra katunare,

----------

